# Any idea his coloring?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

so im guessing hes red roan with a leopard blanket but wanted other opinions. i cant wait til spring when his coat sheds. hes gonna be stunning :shock:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut/sorrel varnish roan. Probably had a blanket at one point with those spots, but obviously doesn't now.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess the vet didnt even know what he was  his coggins says red roan with a leopard blanket :s


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well he isn't a leopard. He'll get whiter and whiter every year, but it is not grey. That is the varnish (LP gene) at work. Like I said, I bet he was born with a blanket and has varnished to this point. *shrugs* Vets usually aren't the most up to date on horse color genetics.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

so im guessing hell eventually turn white and just have those spots on him bum left?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He'll probably look more like a flea-bitten gray but keep his red legs, mane, and spots.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

boo there goes my loudly colored horse! hehe


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

His spots he will keep if they haven't varnished yet. Varnish tends to not affect spots (grey erases them). It is more apt to reveal more spots than it is to erase them.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

then hell just look like a leopard? how weird ! lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My mare Phoenix is the same as your guy. 

Click to play the slide show (it shows a progression of her varnishing) -


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* No he won't look like a leopard. He will never look like a leopard. He is not a leopard.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

not a full leopard. what i mean when i said that was that when over the years hell turn white...(right?) and the only thing that wll be left will be his spots and the roan will be gone.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He may retain some color on his boney parts, but that all depends on the horse. like with grey, LP does it's own thing on each horse. 

I wouldn't refer to him as a leopard as that is not what he is, nor will he ever be a leopard regardless of what LP/varnish does to the res of this color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Possibly. There is no way to predict precisely what will happen to his coat.. He will continue to lighten until he dies. If he turns white, he turns white. If he doesn't, he doesn't. The spots will most likely stay, but they're only on his butt. He will never be called a leopard of any sort though.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I understand that. I got him and everyone said he was a red roan leopard and I thought well that can't be right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And you were right on thinking that isn't right.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't even think that is a color? ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh it can be right. There is a difference between appy/varnish roan and true roan though. Most people don't know the difference.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah gotcha! Thanks for the help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Roan Blanket, I think.


----------

